# Subtile difference between Porsche 956-962 Chassis



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

While I was working on my two Slot.It Porsches today I discovered a slight difference in design between the chassis of the two models. I assumed the panel behind the rear axles was a solid part of the chassis and if I wanted to lighten the chassis I would have to carefully cut it away. This is true on the 956 but not so on the 962. That panel on the 962 is a separate piece that snaps in place. Since it is a pretty good sized chunk of plastic I'm going to leave it off and see what effect it has on handling. See attached images.


----------

